# Help needed please!!!



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi guys.I did a 25%water change last night..This morning i see the hole tank is full of fog or mist..Shud i be worid or wil it clear up..Its so bad i cnt even see my 2 yellow labs..If it is a problem please advise me as to what i can do.Tnx.Apreciate it.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Did you use chemicals to dechlorinate the water? 
Is this a newly setup tank? 
What is your ammonia level?


----------



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes i did use a declorinate,and yep it is newly setup tank but this is my 3rd water change, this is da 1st tym sumting like this has happend..All my levels are fine.Shud i take my fish out?


----------



## Buschmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

I've had something similar to what you seem to be describing and I did not move the fish and they were fine.

I would say my biggest concern when I had that was simply aesthetic. While I could have been lucky to have gotten out of my situation with all four fish alive, I would not be alarmed.

A quick question, though. Are you letting your new water reach the correct temperature before adding it?


----------



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tnx 4 da replys guys.Yes i always do a temperature check before i add water..Are my fish in danger?Or shud i just wait a day or 2 and see if theres any change?As always tnx 4 the help.Apreciate it.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

If it's a newly set up tank with fish, chances are, you have an ammonia build up? What's your test kit reading for ammonia?


----------



## nielsentsj (May 14, 2008)

it could also be from not rinsing a new carbon filter insert before using it, GL


----------

